# Just went snowboarding for the first time, need pointers



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

hey guys wuts up, i just went snowboarding for the first time today and i actually went down a black diamond lol. it was crazy as hell but i got the hang of it quick. what should i do now to try to get better the next time i go?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

wbreslin951 said:


> what should i do now to try to get better the next time i go?


take a lesson.

alasdair


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

people always look for secrets, but basically you just need to practice more...


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

ride a double black diamond.
then you've made it.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> take a lesson.


With the frequency this phrase is used we should make it a one post sticky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

thugit said:


> ride a double black diamond.
> then you've made it.


i can strap a sack of potatoes to a snowboard and they'll make it down a black diamond.

to the op, for now focus on technique, not terrain. i know my post seemed curt but if you want to progress and develop solid fundamentals, taking a lesson is absolutely the way to go. it's all too easy to develop hard-to-unlearn bad habits through teaching yourself or just improving organically.

alasdair


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

(was a joke shh)


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah that's true. Maybe ill take the group lesson next time I go just to check my technique. Either way tho I had a crazy good time


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

personally i've always thought that if you are getting the hang of it then there's no need for lessons. but i always like to do things myself so i've always seen lessons as silly. 
-remember to keep your knees bents
-don't ride above your skill level
-stay outta my way :laugh:
-most importantly HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> i can strap a sack of potatoes to a snowboard and they'll make it down a black diamond.
> 
> to the op, for now focus on technique, not terrain. i know my post seemed curt but if you want to progress and develop solid fundamentals, taking a lesson is absolutely the way to go. it's all too easy to develop hard-to-unlearn bad habits through teaching yourself or just improving organically.
> 
> alasdair


That sounds like a wager waiting to happen. We talking regular Idaho potatoes or some kind of red/sweet potatoes? What kind of board and are bindings attached? Groomed slope, I assume?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Please don't side slip down the steeps.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Zee said:


> Please don't side slip down the steeps.


Please don't...it really fucks up the terrain for the other riders who _should_ be there.

My second time ever I took my silly ass up to the top and toeside the whole way down and it took me an hour and a half. Yeah i got down, but it doesn't mean shit. You can probably get down anything, but without the proper technique, it means jack shit. I've kept my ass away from the top until i feel confident enough to go up there and link turns, until then i don't have any business up there.

Take a lesson, bad habits are hard to break (this is from my personal experience as an intermediate rider). Last weekend there was a group of five noobs all sideslipping together in different fucking directions with no ability to brake and no supervision. It was a fucking game of frogger with them trying to navigate through without getting taken out.

Number one most important tip: Learn how to pull the brakes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> Please don't...it really fucks up the terrain for the other riders who _should_ be there.
> 
> My second time ever I took my silly ass up to the top and toeside the whole way down and it took me an hour and a half. Yeah i got down, but it doesn't mean shit. You can probably get down anything, but without the proper technique, it means jack shit. I've kept my ass away from the top until i feel confident enough to go up there and link turns, until then i don't have any business up there.
> 
> ...


:laugh: I feel like almost every run I do these days turns into a game of frogger. If you don't run into the sideslipping snowboarders. Your bound to hit the chain of skiers that are slowly cutting back and forth, taking up the entire width of the run.


----------

